# Basketball isnt fun for Swoopes anymore?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

In todays issue of the Houston Chronicle Sheryl Swoopes stated that " basketball wasn't fun anymore." She stated that she is dreading going to work. She feels that something is missing in her life. Although Swoopes said that she isnt planning on retiring soon, she wants the desire of the game back. If Swoopes is out of the game, is the Comets in trouble?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> In todays issue of the Houston Chronicle Sheryl Swoopes stated that " basketball wasn't fun anymore." She stated that she is dreading going to work. She feels that something is missing in her life. Although Swoopes said that she isnt planning on retiring soon, she wants the desire of the game back. If Swoopes is out of the game, is the Comets in trouble?


Well according to your quote, Swoopes said "wasn't fun..." which leads me to believe she said it referring to another season or time?

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you think this has something to do with the Big Three being together again??? Let's face it, they play great together but there is no love loss between them. Cooper coming back could have ruined it for Swoopes. Just a thought.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I meant it "isn't" fun for her anymore. Click on the link in Comets_Always23 post. It is all there.


Maybe that does have something to do with it. I mean Swoopes said she started feeling that way doing the off-season. There have been many reports about the possible return of Coop during that time b4 her announcement in Apr. Fox 26 broke the news in Dec. 2002. Ugh i hate to see Sheryl so...bored. The Comets lost to the sting!! I miss Sheryl...the old one. My role-model.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*I think Sheryl will be back to her old self*

I think Sheryl Swoopes will get back to her old self soon... Perhaps something outside the game is getting her down?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That is the thing about being a professional athlete or a public figure. She could have any number of personal issues bothering her and her personal life becomes public. That part of the gig would really suck.


----------

